
Reflections on Software Performance - mzs
https://blog.nelhage.com/post/reflections-on-performance/
======
mzs
>There’s a general observation here: attempts to add performance to a slow
system often add complexity, in the form of complex caching, distributed
systems, or additional bookkeeping for fine-grained incremental recomputation.
These features add complexity and new classes of bugs, and also add overhead
and make straight-line performance even worse, further increasing the problem.

>When a tool is fast in the first place, these additional layers may be
unnecessary to achieve acceptable overall performance, resulting in a system
that is in net much simpler for a given level of performance.

